# Hello to all



## RJ_Parnell (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello fellow writers.  My name is Ron, and I often feel strange referring to myself as a writer.  It's not because I haven't written anything, I have.  In fact, I've been writing my whole life, but for the most part, I've been my only audience.  I grew up in the sort of house that discouraged silly things like writing, drawing, or using my mind for any other creative purposes.  It was my dirty little secret.  I couldn't help it, I loved to imagine, to create things with my mind.  I loved science fiction, fantasy, horror... anything that could captivate me and take me to a different place.  I wanted to express myself, but found it impossible at home, so by the time I was in high school, I would write short stories and imagine the world that I had created.  I'd be lost inside of my mind for hours, and I became quite adept at conversing with those around me, all the while watching the secret universe in my head expand.  
When I graduated high school, I wanted desperately to pursue creative writing, but college was frowned upon in my house as well.  My choices were limited, especially once I discovered that my grandfather had set me up with a job at the local lumber mill.  That was his dream for me, and that understanding was painful.  I put my head down and worked, eventually putting myself through trade school to become an electrician.  My only motivation to do so was the hope of one day earning more than minimum wage.  After several years, through a series of fortunate events, I fell in with a good company and crept my way into engineering.  With no formal education, I worked my way up from the bottom and within seven years, was doing quite well for myself.  I got married, had some kids, and things were pretty great, until the day my thoughts went back to writing.  Through the years, in my spare time, I would type something here or scribble something there, but never anything serious.  I never dared to believe that I could actually write anything meaningful or worthwhile.  I was taught as a child to hide it, as though it were a sickness or deformity.  
My wife, the most kind-hearted and caring woman I know, could see that I was happy, but unfulfilled.  She knew that I had struggled at times throughout my childhood, and she was sad about it.  She had come from a very loving and open-minded family, very dissimilar to mine.  One day, she asked me the question that no one had ever cared to ask me in almost forty years:  If I could do anything or be anything, what would it be?  I knew the answer in my heart, but I was afraid to say it.  For the entire span of my childhood, it felt like those around me were bent on destroying my dream of writing, of creating worlds and fantastical stories.  I think in a way, they did.  They made me believe that the dreams in my own heart were not good enough, but working my fingers to the bone for pennies was. 
To shorten an already long story, I'll simply say this:  For the first time in my life, I had someone who believed in me, and it inspired me once again to create.
Now, at forty, I have written my first novel.  I don't know what people will think of it, but it came from inside of me.  For the first time in a long time, I let myself open up and imagine worlds full of monsters and heroes.  I was afraid that I couldn't do it, but I have.  I'm still afraid that I can't sell it, but that's a bridge I'll continue to cross and a hill I'll continue to storm.  For now, I can finally begin to feel like I've been able fulfill a lifelong dream.  
Thanks for reading my little tale.  I'd love to hear yours.


----------



## musichal (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi RJ, welcome to WF!  What a story.  Mine is splattered here and there in various forums at this site.  Perhaps you'll run across one.  For now, I'll explain the way things work here.  After you complete ten valid posts (such as critiquing stories or poems here) then you will be able to set an avatar and signature and start your own threads.  We are a friendly group, and we help each other.  Critiquing the works of others and taking part in discussion is the best way for us to get to know one another, and can be keys to drawing readers.  

Also, mentors like me can be helpful in helping you make the most of the site.  You may want to look into our beta readers forum, where you may be able to arrange getting your novel read.  The publishing forum has good info if that is your focus, as seems to be the case.  Also, taking part in our contests is educational and fun, giving you another way to interact.  If you have specific questions, ask a Mentor - our names are in purple and a tag over our avatars id's us.  Again, welcome!  You have found the right place.


----------



## escorial (Jul 19, 2015)

View attachment 9017


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi, Ron. Your personal story may not be all that different from some other stories here on the forum. I think there is a thread somewhere about how people got into writing. If not, you can start your own thread in the lounge if you're curious about what motivates others.

In the meantime, welcome to the forums. I see Hal clued you in on "The Trial of the Ten Posts. (I like that description, Atllean). It isn't hard to do. Get involved in some of our discussions, or maybe hang out in the lounge. Maybe you can do a crit or two. Anyway, get to know us a little. I think you might just fit in


----------



## Smith (Jul 19, 2015)

I am glad to say my family is so supporting. My dad has a tendency of not coming across that way, but call it tough-love.

Right now I'm at that age where I'm supposed to know what I'm going to do, facing my last year of high-school. Yet I still don't. I have dreams, professional soccer or writing. So I guess I need to establish a back-up plan.

Anyway, welcome to the forums, and best of luck with your novel. You've already earned my admiration and respect; my goal is to finally finish a novel of my own.


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 19, 2015)

Only word geek in a family of science nerds, but education of any sort was massively encouraged.  Can't write a metaphor to save my life, but I dabble in poetry and haunt the bottom of the pond.  Welcome aboard, folks and the water are great so don't be afraid to jump in.

- Darkkin, the Tedious


----------



## TKent (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey Ron, Hats off for finishing your novel. That's the biggest hurdle  Glad you are here!


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 20, 2015)

:welcome: Heeyyy RJ... Fabulous intro! Welcome to the wonderful world of WF!!! Catch ya later.. Enjoy... Peace..


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 20, 2015)

Welcome to your comfort zone, Ron and hats off to your lovely wife. 

The encouragement and support that you'll find here will keep you motivated and inspired. Relax and enjoy!

See you around the forums.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Ron, welcome to the site. We're pretty supportive around here and you'll certainly find no shortage of members who will gladly give you a crit, especially if you give one in return.


----------



## RJ_Parnell (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks so much for the kind reception.  I'm looking forward to becoming part of the community.  :encouragement:


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 21, 2015)

And what a community it is, Ron--one of the most welcoming and supportive I've ever found.  Here's the best part, though:  You're already part of it.

I'm glad to see that you've been getting out and experiencing some of what our forums have to offer.  You're nearly done with the Trial of the Ten Posts, too... one more, and you'll be able to post your own content!  Keep it up!  Can't wait to see what you've got to share with us.

See you around the boards!


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums RJ_Parnell.



			
				RJ_Parnell said:
			
		

> I knew the answer in my heart, but I was afraid to say it. For the entire span of my childhood, it felt like those around me were bent on destroying my dream of writing, of creating worlds and fantastical stories. I think in a way, they did. They made me believe that the dreams in my own heart were not good enough, but working my fingers to the bone for pennies was.



Sad to say but I think almost every writer or creative person has carried this burden to some extent. The fact is that the uncreative run of the population simply don't get and feel perfectly justified in passing their rut along to future generations. Good of you to break the spell if I may say so.:eagerness:

In any case we have a friendly and supportive community here that you may eventually find rather addictive. Have a good look around the site to see all that is going on and ask questions if need be. Good luck in your writing endeavours.nthego:


----------

